# Dee



## KeithJones (Nov 7, 2012)

My dachshund, Dee.
He's the funniest dog out there.


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

So cute ^_^. My husband wants one but I'm not too sure I want one because they have weight problems.


----------

